# Ambrosia Maple Milling



## gvwp (Dec 20, 2013)

Milled a real nice ambrosia Maple log yesterday. One of the better logs I have ran lately. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 21, 2013)

nice


----------



## jmurray (Dec 21, 2013)

When can we expect some bowl blanks


----------



## gvwp (Dec 21, 2013)

jmurray said:


> When can we expect some bowl blanks


 
I have a few larger blanks done. Smaller blanks next week. Looking for anything specific?


----------



## jmurray (Dec 21, 2013)

gvwp said:


> I have a few larger blanks doneI Smaller blanks next week. Looking for anything specific?


Something in the 6x6x3 range, those last four ambrosia mini bowl blanks i got fromyou were awesome, wanna try something a bit bigger this time.


----------



## gvwp (Dec 21, 2013)

jmurray said:


> Something in the 6x6x3 range, those last four ambrosia mini bowl blanks i got fromyou were awesome, wanna try something a bit bigger this time.


 
Yes. I will have a bunch of 6 X 6 X 3" next week. They have been cut to cants but not into bowl blanks yet. I'll post a few in the for sale section when they become available. 

David

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey David, you probably left them on the ground, but if you get any smaller log sections 7-12" diameter with that figure, I would could go for some. This is a pic I got off the internet to show what I have in mind, hollowed down the pith...


----------



## gvwp (Dec 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Hey David, you probably left them on the ground, but if you get any smaller log sections 7-12" diameter with that figure, I would could go for some. This is a pic I got off the internet to show what I have in mind, hollowed down the pith...


 
Beautiful work!!! I cut a small tree off the really large tree I cut that just may be what you are looking for. I will look to see what size it is and get back to you. It had really nice figure in it but it was small.


----------

